# Slowing down your muscle contractions - has anyone tried?



## sfstud33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Normally im in the gym belting out my workout - each rep taking only a second if its say arms.

I work out with a trainer two times a week just to switch up things, and he has me trying a new routine. On your tricep extensions, make sure it takes a full 2 seconds to go down, and a full 3 seconds to go up. Follow the 2 down / 3 up  second timing for all excercises - Squats, Deads, Bis, shoulders etc. 

I find that you can not do anywhere near your normal weight. But for me, less weight with the same or a better workout means less chance of injury. 

Has anyone tried this technique and how did it work out for you? Im curious to know if i should shift over my entire routine to this format.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 29, 2012)

It works your slow twitch fibers more, I mix it up during workouts


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

here's the funny part.  I know all this, but  it's funny what you forget once you get in the gym.

Here's what i try to do, and it even works sometimes:

"use the least amount of weight you can, utilizing perfect form, and still be able to fail at your target reps."

this seems almost counter intuitive to most, and it is very difficult for me to slow it down and utilize perfect form, when the urge is to slap on another plate.

I wasn't formally trained like some of you may have been.  More self taught, and exercised in a back yard gym my whole life, until recently.  So the old habit when it comes to weights "more is better" is a tough urge for me to resist.


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2012)

That's because momentum is doing a lot of the work. The target muscle isn't being isolated when reps are fast. 
I often see guys swinging weight and I think to myself, "lower the weight and do it right." LOL. But, of course I don't say it. LOL. 
No offense or disrespect to anyone who does this, but form really suffers and many muscles, other than the muscle we're targeting come into play to do most of the work. The target muscle isn't being isolated. 
It definitely has it's time when it is useful...like to get one more rep of a heavy set, or to set yourself up for negatives. Or maybe even as part of muscle confusion, to shock the muscle. 




> I find that you can not do anywhere near your normal weight. But for me, less weight with the same or a better workout means less chance of injury.


----------



## chicken wing (Oct 30, 2012)

Any vets want to chime in on this?


----------



## sfstud33 (Oct 30, 2012)

I did this routine this morning and added a tri extension and it just about killed me.

Using a 15lb (yes i know but you try it) assume a pushup position with the dumbbell in one hand. Other hand pointing forwards. 

Now bring up the dumbell to your waist - keeping your arm straight. It should take 2 seconds to go up and 3 seconds to go down. You may have to slightly twist your torso in order to accommodate this - but it is worth attempting. During this time you will essentially be using your legs and one arm to hold you up while you use your other arm to move the weight.

I found my core lit up like a Christmas Tree. My wife was belting out more reps than me :-(  

Try doing 15 reps x 3-4 sets. My last set i was so tired i had to divide it up into 5's.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 30, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Normally im in the gym belting out my workout - each rep taking only a second if its say arms.
> 
> I work out with a trainer two times a week just to switch up things, and he has me trying a new routine. On your tricep extensions, make sure it takes a full 2 seconds to go down, and a full 3 seconds to go up. Follow the 2 down / 3 up  second timing for all excercises - Squats, Deads, Bis, shoulders etc.
> 
> ...


old school bro we were doing it in the 80's works good, sore as a mo fo


----------



## HDH (Oct 31, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Normally im in the gym belting out my workout - each rep taking only a second if its say arms.
> 
> I work out with a trainer two times a week just to switch up things, and he has me trying a new routine. On your tricep extensions, make sure it takes a full 2 seconds to go down, and a full 3 seconds to go up. Follow the 2 down / 3 up  second timing for all excercises - Squats, Deads, Bis, shoulders etc.
> 
> ...



It's good that you have found a different way to do your lifts. It's all about building up you're arsenal. 

Just about anything will work (within reason). What you want to do is keep mixing it up and not letting your body get used to what you are doing. Keeping the lifts in range of your goals.

Our bodies are amazingly adaptive and it's our job to keep it on it's toes (no pun).

Right now I'm stuck on super slow negatives and exploding up. It's also a good way to keep strict form. I'll only do it for about 6 to 8 weeks then switch up. 

Give me a little time and I'll start a thread on advanced training principals.

It could be a long one so each principal might have it's own thread.

Working 6 days now and at the gym 7 (cardio). I'll find the time though. It's good stuff.

HDH


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Helps build stabilizing muscles also


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Helps build stabilizing muscles also



Yes, good point.

HDH


----------

